# VIA Rail: Disease outbreak on the Canadian



## Cascadia (May 9, 2008)

Well this is creepy, according to this article there was some sort of flu outbreak on the eastbound Canadian, nine are sick and one has died, they have stopped the train and are only letting emergency personnel on or off:

http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_22540.aspx

Scary stuff. Hope they let those people out soon, what a nightmare to be trapped on the train and held there when you know there's some potentially deadly disease floating around.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 9, 2008)

Wow, scary...


----------



## Irv (May 9, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Wow, scary...


Yeah, but reading the article: elderly woman died of unspecified causes - not believed to be infectious disease.

Rest probably suffering from hysteria. That happens a lot on airliners & cruise ships.


----------



## yarrow (May 9, 2008)

sorry didn't see that this topic was already up.

_Actually you had a different version of the original story, so it's not really a duplication, I just didn't want two different topics. Therefore I'm going to restore the link to the story that you found._



> The death of a woman on a Via Rail train Friday and the flu-like symptoms experienced by a group of passengers were not caused by an infectious disease and likely weren't connected, Ontario's acting chief medical officer said.


The full story from CBC News.


----------

